# Windows 10 HELP



## pokiept (Oct 27, 2014)

It doesn't like my computer I have an HP and the new windows 10 has disabled my sound IDT High Definition Audio Codec and my Norton 360 no longer works, does any one kn ow a fix for the sound, and I get a lot of popups when I go online, can someone help?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I advise you to delete your email address - firstly all help must be on the forum and secondly you leave yourself wide open to spam emails


----------



## pokiept (Oct 27, 2014)

Having problems with compatibility issues with my sound and norton 360 is there a way to remove it for my computer?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

pokiept said:


> It doesn't like my computer I have an HP and the new windows 10 has disabled my sound IDT High Definition Audio Codec and my Norton 360 no longer works, does any one kn ow a fix for the sound, and I get a lot of popups when I go online, can someone help?


What's the model name and model number of your HP?

What's the part/product number(P/N) on it?

What Windows version originally came in it?

What country do you live in?

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> norton 360 is there a way to remove it for my computer?


Uninstall it and run Symantec's Norton Removal Tool. Why would you install something like that on a "Technical Preview" anyhow? Does Symantec claim that it is compatible with Windows 10 Technical Preview?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

TerryNet said:


> Why would you install something like that on a "Technical Preview" anyhow? Does Symantec claim that it is compatible with Windows 10 Technical Preview?


pokiept:

I agree with TerryNet.

Windows 10 Technical Preview already has Windows Defender(aka: Microsoft Security Essentials) built into it.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I entirely agree with TerryNet 
In fact Microsoft make it perfectly clear



> Things to keep in mind
> 
> Unexpected PC crashes could damage or even delete your files, so you should back up everything. Some printers and other hardware might not work, and some software might not install or work correctly, including anti-virus or security programs. You might also have trouble connecting to home or corporate networks.
> 
> Also, if your PC runs into problems, Microsoft will likely examine your system files. If the privacy of your system files is a concern, consider using a different PC. For more info, read our privacy statement.


Windows 10 Technical Preview is offered for testing purposes as part of the Windows Insider Program
Not for the purpose of using it as YOUR main OS


----------



## pokiept (Oct 27, 2014)

My computer is a HP ENVY Touch Smart Notebook PC J037cl E4S14UA#ABA PC ID 0881100021305800000620100 w/ windows 8 Had upgraded to 8.1 and tried 10 but very disappointed I live in the USA


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

What exactly is the problem?

And did you installed Windows 10 as your primary operating system?


----------



## pokiept (Oct 27, 2014)

Yes, I did, guess that was a mistake?


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Yes, Windows 10 is currently released as a Technical Preview. Microsoft explicitly states that they do not intend or suggest for users to install it as their primary operating system.

It is meant to be installed on a virtual machine, evaluated, and return comments regarding bugs and suggested improvements to Microsoft.

At this point you will need to try accessing your Recovery Partition (if it is still present on your drive) to revert to factory settings.

If the Recovery Drive is not available, you will need to contact HP to order a set of Recovery Disks.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> My computer is a HP ENVY Touch Smart Notebook PC J037cl E4S14UA#ABA PC


You have a *HP ENVY TouchSmart 17-j037cl* (E4S14UA) 17.3" laptop/notebook.

According to its product specifications section, it came with Windows 8 64-bit.

You can purchase a factory restore recovery disc kit for it from here.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Since you started your own thread (thank you!) I moved the relevant posts from another thread to here.


----------

